# post not showing up



## smoke-n-fire (Feb 21, 2012)

I just spent 15 minutes writing a thread with q-view and it is not showing up but my other posts have. Is there some kind of delay for stuff or did i mess up. my pictures are uploaded but the post is gone. anyone have an idea?


----------



## smoke-n-fire (Feb 21, 2012)

and it showed up in my post "counter" that i had posted another thread


----------



## alblancher (Feb 21, 2012)

Give the moderator of the forum a chance to approve the Qview and your post will appear.  It wasn't bacon or smoking  bacon was it, I can help you with those two.   Just our way of agravating new members,  no not really, just a way to cut down the spam and make sure your not posting something others would consider offensive.  After a while you won't have this problem.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

It might have to go through the moderator(s) first but I'm not for certain on that.


----------



## smoke-n-fire (Feb 21, 2012)

no it was in the pork but thank you! i just rewrote the entire thing then saw where it says it has to go through a moderator. HAHA thats what i get for not paying attention! maybe they will pick the better of the two since i forgot stuff in both lol.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 21, 2012)

IT was held for moderation because your a new member with only a few post. Since there was a image in there it got flagged. I have approved it and its on the forum.


----------



## smoke-n-fire (Feb 21, 2012)

thank you!


----------

